# Identity Crisis



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Spline and escutcheon fit Price Pfister but as you can see, are not exact matches. This from a 3 handle tub/shower faucet. Haven't seen the stem yet. That might make it easier to identify.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Is the new stuff OEM?


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Could be a Crane Repcal handle and aftermarket escutcheon PM/Danco

Also could be PP both have 12pt broach


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Is the new stuff OEM?


The new is a pic of OEM Price Pfister Windsor. I included it in the photo for size comparison since a lot of people know first hand about them.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

It is getting so hard to tell brand by the trim alone anymore, there is so much aftermaket trim these days.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm guessing after market trim, but it does look a little like union brass.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Or Gerber or...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

,,,, Sterling


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Cal said:


> ,,,, Sterling


 
I couldn't get the name off of tip of my brain but that's what I was thinking too.








Paul


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe Central Brass....but probably not with the acrylic handles. Maybe Gerber


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think there was an off brand company with a spline identical to Price Pfister that started with an "H" but I can't remember the name.


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

By just looking at the escutcheon I'd say you have a Danco/Gerber product, if the stem is a "H" with a female thread packing nut I'd bet its a Danco. Gerber has one as well but the stem is not an "H" (or at least I haven't run into one yet).


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Following up...

The handles were apparently an aftermarket replacement. It was a Price Pfister valve.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

replaced this valve the other day. Need the stems?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the offer Will. :thumbsup:

I have a barrel full of them already and I've already rebuilt the one in my photos. Two and three handle Price Pfister valves are great faucets to repair. Very durable as long as the seats are in decent shape.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

When I saw the title to the thread the first thing that came to mind was Alice Cooper! Identity crisis was a song he done in the movie Monster Dog.

I have one similar in my bathroom. It does not have a name on it. Typical plumbers plumbing!


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Thanks for the offer Will. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have a barrel full of them already and I've already rebuilt the one in my photos. Two and three handle Price Pfister valves are great faucets to repair. Very durable as long as the seats are in decent shape.


I would agree, I keep a bag full of 3/8 L washers and Price Pfister seats in my tool bag. 2 and 3 handle Price Pfister valves are everywhere down here and I love them. Kohler valvet... and the new Kohler lavatory stems can suck it.


----------

